# EHMPK v Mystery HM



## ShowMeBettas (Oct 26, 2012)

I crossed a white and gray marbled Elephant Ear HMPK with a multicolored Mystery Half Moon Female.

I call her mystery because she is in a jar marked HMF which stands for Half-Moon female. However, she looks like she has elephant ears, or dumbo. So I dont know if she is a full HM female or an HMPK half moon and I don't know if she has elephant ears or not.

So I'm anxious to raise the babies and see what the cross produced.

In addition, the day after I pulled this female, my fish room overheated and I lost over 30 fish including her. This makes me really want to keep these babies healthy.

I believe there are over 100 fry easily and it's possible there are 2 or 3 times that.

They just started swimming horizontal late in the day yestrday afternoon.

I started a bubbler early this morning.

I fed them a little boiled egg yolk late last night and early this morning. Then I crushed up some fish food and fed it within the last hour. I'll have BBS hatching tonight and will feed them the first round late tonight.

Thanks for tuning in.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope for the best! Looking in your sig would you be able to ship a betta to canada I mean you need an export license but looking at a hmpk


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

cant wait to see your fry!


----------



## ShowMeBettas (Oct 26, 2012)

*Not counting my chickens*

Hi megaredize, I'm not counting my chickens and only hope to keep them healthy and happy.

If I'm successful it will be really fun to see what comes out and then to decide which of those to cross for the next generation.

BeautifulBetta123, I am unable to ship to Canada and I currently have no fish for sale.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ya i just want to see what they will look like


----------



## ShowMeBettas (Oct 26, 2012)

*Update at a week.*

I have added water to the tank a few times, used a small syringe to get some of the gunk off the bottom. initially I fed egg yolk and crushed food for the first couple days then started bbs three times a day.

They have grown. There appears to be at least a hundred in there and most still look good.

Not much else to report yet. I took pics last night but you can't see anything yet.


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

Wish we had some pictures


----------



## ShowMeBettas (Oct 26, 2012)

*You asked for it. ;-)*


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

LOl what? That picture is huge haha, but thanks for trying


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

good luck with your spawn


----------

